# Looking for some good advise



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am looking to put together a 6 to 8 gallon sick tank. I am very limited on room but feel I really need an additional tank that would have live rock, good filtration and maybe one or two inverts. The only time I would use it for a fish would be if I needed to seperate one for sickness or the like. When every thing was fine, I would basically use it as pod factory. (one day I would like to get a manderin goby for my main tank (46 gallon corner Bow) I currently have a couple of Maroon clowns, a Copperbanded Butterfly (eating like a horse!) a Potters Angel (Also doing great) A Domino, Cleaner Skunk Shrimp, and Emerald Green Crab in my main tank. I know the general feelings on small tanks and I am in full agreement! The only time I would put a fish in this one would be for a short term sick or Quarenteen (sorry for the spelling) tank. Any opinions would be appreciated. 
By the way, I am in the process of adding a Coralife Super Skimmer to my main tank, I thought I could use water from that tank to mix with water in the small tank when doing water changes.

Jeff


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I really think that you should look into TWO new tanks, one a pod factory and one a quarantine tank. You effectively can't treat diseases in a reef tank, no matter how small; the medicine would kill everything. ( The reef safe meds are also ick-safe, so what's the point? )

Installing an external hang-on-back refugium on your main tank for 'pod production would be a good solution to the problem.


----------

